# Computer bloccato all'uscita dall'ambiente grafico

## Crowbar90

Ho installato Xorg (driver radeon, ho una X1800XT) e Gnome. Se avvio Gnome dopo essermi loggato in modalità testuale, non ho i menu (o meglio, vedo le voci "Applicazioni" ecc. nella barra in alto, ma se ci clicco sopra non si apre nessun menu); il problema non si presenta facendo il login da gdm. In entrambi i casi, quando provo a spegnere il computer da Gnome mi ritrovo alla schermata (grafica) di login, senza poter fare niente: in sostanza mi si congela il sistema. Ho provato a passare ad una console non grafica ma quando premo Alt+F1 (o F2 e successivi) mi ritrovo con una schermata completamente nera e mi si congela tutto, non posso più tornare al desktop grafico. Posso fare qualcosa per ovviare al problema?

----------

## darkmanPPT

```
revdep-rebuild
```

ti segnala quale problema con qualche pacchetto?

----------

## Crowbar90

Fino all'ultimo aggiornamento no, oggi quando torno a casa provo ad aggiornare di nuovo e vedere se lo fa ancora... Comunque ho già aggiornato diverse volte lanciando sempre revdep-rebuild, ma non mi ha mai segnalato nessun problema.

----------

## Crowbar90

Intanto posto il log di Xorg (solo (EE), (II) e (WW)):

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux Francesco-Gentoo 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #4 SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 21 16:41:46 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-24@60

Build Date: 21 April 2010  05:16:38PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May 19 16:40:03 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x7be560

(II) Module ABI versions:

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(EE) module ABI major version (5) doesn't match the server's version (6)

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000ceee0000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000ceee0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0x7ffb000

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0x7ffb000

(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 600000

(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 700000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1100000

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 27000

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=262144K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 64800, max_out_pll: 110000,

      min_in_pll: 100, max_in_pll: 1350, xclk: 40000, sclk: 600.000000, mclk: 700.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=13 min=64800 max=110000; xclk=40000

(II) RADEON(0): Skipping TV-Out

(II) RADEON(0): Skipping Component Video

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-1" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-1:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-1, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:DDC control interface" registered at address 0x6E.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 52a  Serial#: 1162228275

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 51

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 51  vert.: 29

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.650 redY: 0.337   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.605

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.075   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 60  vid: 129

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

(II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  510 x 287 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 61 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: H1AK500000

(II) RADEON(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004c2d2a0533324645

(II) RADEON(0):    3312010380331d782a98d1a6564b9b25

(II) RADEON(0):    1350542308008100814081809500b300

(II) RADEON(0):    a94001010101023a801871382d40582c

(II) RADEON(0):    4500fe1f1100001e000000fd00383d1e

(II) RADEON(0):    5111000a202020202020000000fc0053

(II) RADEON(0):    796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

(II) RADEON(0):    004831414b3530303030300a2020016b

(II) RADEON(0):    02010400023a80d072382d40102c4580

(II) RADEON(0):    fe1f1100001e011d007251d01e206e28

(II) RADEON(0):    5500fe1f1100001e011d00bc52d01e20

(II) RADEON(0):    b8285540fe1f1100001e8c0ad0902040

(II) RADEON(0):    31200c405500fe1f110000188c0ad08a

(II) RADEON(0):    20e02d10103e9600fe1f110000180000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000000000000000000000000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000000000000000000000000003

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-1, Detected Monitor Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 52a  Serial#: 1162228275

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 51

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 51  vert.: 29

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.650 redY: 0.337   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.605

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.075   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 60  vid: 129

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

(II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  510 x 287 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 61 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: H1AK500000

(II) RADEON(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004c2d2a0533324645

(II) RADEON(0):    3312010380331d782a98d1a6564b9b25

(II) RADEON(0):    1350542308008100814081809500b300

(II) RADEON(0):    a94001010101023a801871382d40582c

(II) RADEON(0):    4500fe1f1100001e000000fd00383d1e

(II) RADEON(0):    5111000a202020202020000000fc0053

(II) RADEON(0):    796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

(II) RADEON(0):    004831414b3530303030300a2020016b

(II) RADEON(0):    02010400023a80d072382d40102c4580

(II) RADEON(0):    fe1f1100001e011d007251d01e206e28

(II) RADEON(0):    5500fe1f1100001e011d00bc52d01e20

(II) RADEON(0):    b8285540fe1f1100001e8c0ad0902040

(II) RADEON(0):    31200c405500fe1f110000188c0ad08a

(II) RADEON(0):    20e02d10103e9600fe1f110000180000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000000000000000000000000000

(II) RADEON(0):    00000000000000000000000000000003

(II) RADEON(0): Panel infos found from DDC detailed: 1920x1080

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 1322

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 connected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 using initial mode 1920x1080

(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x10000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xdfffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1920,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1920) to (1920,1922)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1920 x 6269

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xdfffd000 0xfffff000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) RADEON(0): XAA Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer. Please use EXA instead.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

(II) RADEON(0): num quad-pipes is 4

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00e14000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00e1a000

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1920 x 6263

(II) RADEON(0): Textured video requires CP on R5xx/R6xx/R7xx/IGP

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 148500, PLL 148500

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 2, fbdiv 0x37(55), pdiv 5

(II) RADEON(0): Coherent Mode enabled

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xdfffd000 0xdfffd000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 148500, PLL 148500

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 2, fbdiv 0x37(55), pdiv 5

(II) RADEON(0): Coherent Mode enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Razer Razer Lachesis

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Razer Razer Lachesis

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(EE) module ABI major version (4) doesn't match the server's version (7)

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

```

e l'output di 

```
emerge--info
```

, in caso serva:

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_4000+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 11 May 2010 13:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371

es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958

ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default

authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex

cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers

include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling

status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64-sse3"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf

/etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64-sse3"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch parallelfetch

protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/

ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ "

HOME="/root"

HUSHLOGIN="FALSE"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LINGUAS="it"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:

cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:

ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:

*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:

*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:

*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:

*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:

*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:

*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:

*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:

*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:

*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:

*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:

*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:

*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:

*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:

*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:

/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/man:/opt/opera/share/man"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb

php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NOCOLOR="true"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd

ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd

ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd

sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos

x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress

--force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/francesco"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.4"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="linux"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit

cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran

gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify

mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl

nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support

readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype

unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp

atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel

intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958

ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default

authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex

cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers

include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status

unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip

fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS

CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS

INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES

NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS

RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip

fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

revdep-rebuild non mi segnala niente di strano, secondo lui il sistema è a posto.

Edit: Ho aggiunto qualche ritorno a capo perché era illeggibile.

----------

## Onip

ricompila tutto quanto hai installato della categoria x11-drivers

```
# qlist -IC x11-drivers
```

per sapere velocemente di quali pacchetti si tratta

----------

## Crowbar90

Ho ricompilato i driver, adesso riesco ad arrestare e riavviare il sistema dall'ambiente grafico ma persiste l'altro problema: se provo a passare ad una console con Ctrl + Alt + F1 ottengo una schermata completamente nera; il computer comunque non è bloccato perché se premo Ctrl + Alt + F7 torno alla schermata grafica.

----------

